# Charlotte Bobcats



## mrcucalamonza (May 14, 2003)

It has just been announced on ESPN, the new Charlotte franchise is known as the CHARLOTTE BOBCATS. Owner Bob Johnson named it after a nickname of his in his youth. The primary colors involved are ORANGE and the LOGO will be unveiled on WEDNESDAY.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

The Bobcats was the only one I liked.. but to me, it still seems kind of... college-ish. Does anyone else feel that way?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*thats good stuff*

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0609/1565712.html

Owner Bob Johnson chooses Bobcats nickname

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Associated Press


CHARLOTTE, N.C. -- Charlotte's NBA expansion team will be called the "Bobcats,'' a nod to the owner who spent $300 million for the franchise, The Associated Press has learned.


Bob Johnson selected Bobcats over "Flight'' and "Dragons,'' a source familiar with the process told the AP on Monday on condition of anonymity.


The dominant color in uniforms and logos will be orange and official team apparel will be in stores Wednesday afternoon, the source said.


An official announcement is planned for Wednesday, when city leaders plan to join Johnson and NBA commissioner David Stern in a downtown street festival to unveil the name, mascot and logos.


Chris Weiller, a spokesman for the new NBA team, would not confirm or deny that Johnson has picked Bobcats as the name.


In picking Bobcats, Johnson gets to see his own name used and continues the feline theme established by Charlotte's other pro team, the NFL's Panthers.


Bobcats was one of three finalists for the team name, whittled down from a list of nearly 1,200 suggestions the team received from the community. Johnson's group used several focus groups and spent nearly $100,000 researching the names and their trademark status and designing possible logos.


Team officials cut the list about 10 names, then matched them with potential colors, graphic designs and mascots.


Chicago's NVU Productions was hired to help develop the logos.


Reaction was lukewarm -- at best -- when the finalists were announced last month. But the same thing happened in 1987 when owner George Shinn was naming his Charlotte NBA team.


Originally "Spirit'' was selected, but Shinn changed it to Hornets, a name that traced its roots to the Revolutionary War.


That name -- and its lovable purple and teal mascot "Hugo the Hornet'' -- eventually caught on and then moved on with the franchise to New Orleans. 

Well we finally have a name..should I change mine now that Bobcats is going to be their name? I'll be first in line when buying the teams first apparel.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah it does sound collegish, but thats better than WNBAish (flight). I do have a feeling they will have a bangin' logo and unis.


----------



## mrfrodo (Apr 18, 2003)

If the owner wanted to go for a cat theme, I would have liked Leopards, Panthers, or maybe a dog name in Coyotees or Dingos


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Other than Green, Orange is my favorite color. I'm thinkin their unis are gonna be great. I would have liked them to be named Panthers, but Bobcats is good. Kinda collegish though.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Thank GOD...sanity prevails...Flight and Dragons were ripoffs of NBDL names...Huntsville Flight and Columbus Riverdragons


----------

